# Rechner kennt USB nicht mehr



## Kryptaesthesie (6. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Rechner meiner Mum.
Seit zwei / drei Tagen werden einfach keine USB-Geräte mehr erkannt.
Als ob der Rechner kein USB mehr kennt.

Ich bin mal ins Bios gegangen und habe das abfotografiert. Ich vermute mal, dass der Eintrag unter "USB Devices Enabled" so nicht richtig ist, oder? Ich hätte da nicht "none" erwartet!

Am Rechner wurde nichts installiert, angesteckt, geändert. Nur normaler Alltag: Word, Excel. Onlinebanking, Firefox.

Könnte es sein, dass das Bord kaputt ist?
Oder kann ich da irgendwas noch mal nachinstallieren? Wie finde ich raus, welches Bord ich habe, so dass ich rausfinden kann, was ich nachinstallieren sollte?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## PC Heini (7. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach, obs da gelbe ? oder ! gibt. 
Wie Du herausfinden kannst, was sich alles unter dem Gahäuse tummelt, läds Du Dir Everest herunter.
Ich hoffe mal, dass Du weiters kommst.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (7. November 2009)

Guten Morgen



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach, obs da gelbe ? oder ! gibt.



Da sind keine Ausrufe- u. keine Fragezeichen zu sehen!!


Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## DeluXe (7. November 2009)

Das ist oft ein Fehler im BIOS, der sich aber auch genau so oft durch zurücksetzen des selbigen beheben lässt.

Mach mal folgendes, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick unlogisch erscheint. 

1. PC herunterfahren
2. Alle USB-Geräte entfernen
3. Netzstecker vom Netzteil ziehen *und* Netzteil ausschalten
5. Nach ca. 20 Sekunden warten das Netzteil wieder einschalten, jedoch *nicht* den Netzstecker einstecken.
6. Den POWER-Knopf des PC's ca. 15 Sekunden lang halten.

Danach kannst du den Netzstecker wieder einstecken und den PC wie gewohnt hochfahren. Und mit ein bisschen Glück hast du wieder deine USB.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (7. November 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Das ist oft ein Fehler im BIOS, der sich aber auch genau so oft durch zurücksetzen des selbigen beheben lässt.
> 
> Mach mal folgendes, auch wenn es auf den ersBlick unlogisch erscheint.
> 
> ...


Das hat leider nicht geholfen


----------



## PC Heini (7. November 2009)

Ist USB im Gerätemanager aufgeführt?
Was sagt Everest zu den Chipsatzkontrollern?
Schau auch mal im Systemprotokoll nach.


----------



## thecamillo (7. November 2009)

Grinsebacke,

also für mich hört sich das verdammt nach einem Wackelkontakt an.

Fassen wir mal die Fakten zusammen.

BIOS = ok
Treiber = ok
Speicherentladung = kein Effekt (war vorprogrammiert)

Was hat eigentlich das manuelle Speicherresetten mit USB-Erkennung zu tun? Überhaupt rein garnix.

Ohne den technischen Zustand des Rechners zu kennen Tippe ich einfach mal ins Blaue hinein und sag es liegt entweder am USB Kabel, dass des vielleicht en Knax hat oder aber am USB-Port selbst. Wenn dem aber so wäre würde über kurz oder lang auch irgendwann das Motherboard einen kurzen bekommen, denn was passiert wenn man Strom wohin leitet wo es nicht abfließen bzw. nutzbargemacht werden kann. Es kommt zu ner Überspannung innerhalb der Subleiterbahnen und macht Klatsch.

Mein Tip: 

1. Kabel tauschen, klingt komisch is aber so.
2. Wenn das nicht hilft, PC in einen qualifizierten PC-Notdienst bringen.
3. Wenn der Kostenvoranschlag zu teuer ist neues Board kaufen, denn das geht viel schneller als hier eine technische Ferndiagnose auszustellen.

Schönes Wochenede

thecamillo


----------



## DeluXe (7. November 2009)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Was hat eigentlich das manuelle Speicherresetten mit USB-Erkennung zu tun? Überhaupt rein garnix.



Wieso dem manchmal so ist weiss ich nicht. Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Methode sprechen jedoch für sich.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (7. November 2009)

Guten Abend!
Morgen werde ich mich noch mal dran versuchen. Ansonsten geht es Montag zum Reparieren zum Experten.



thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Ohne den technischen Zustand des Rechners zu kennen Tippe ich einfach mal ins Blaue hinein und sag es liegt entweder am USB Kabel, dass des vielleicht en Knax hat oder aber am USB-Port selbst. Wenn dem aber so wäre würde über kurz oder lang auch irgendwann das Motherboard einen kurzen bekommen, denn was passiert wenn man Strom wohin leitet wo es nicht abfließen bzw. nutzbargemacht werden kann. Es kommt zu ner Überspannung innerhalb der Subleiterbahnen und macht Klatsch.
> 
> Mein Tip:
> 
> ...



Also am Kabel liegt es nicht, weil alle vier per USB angeschlossenen Geräte (kein Hub dazwischen!) nicht mehr angesprochen werden können (zwei Drucker, eine TK-Anlage, eine externe Festplatte). Auch das Umstecken (auch an die Anschlüssen an der Front des Rechners) brachte keinen Erfolg.

Im Gerätemanager ist USB aufgeführt.
Everest und die Protokolle werde ich morgen mal anschauen.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## thecamillo (12. November 2009)

Naja, da wäre noch eine Möglichkeit doch die ist zu banal als dass diese zutreffen könnte.

Ich drücke es mal mit den Worten von den Ärtzten aus:

Manchmal
Aber nur Manchmal
Haben "Energieverwaltung" eines in die Fres*e verdient.


Und wieder normal:
Denn manchmal steht da auch im Geräte-Manager unter "USB/Eigenschaften/Energie-Verwaltung" so ein dämliches kleines Häklein, das man zumindest bei XP dann entfernen darf.

Hmmm wenn man so an die Energie denkt kommen mir ganz merkwürdige Gedanken. Es ist nun an der Zeit für die Was Wäre Wenn Fragen.

Solltest Du Front USB haben under geht - liegt eindeutig am Moterboard, da hilft auch kein Biosupdate, nur mal so.

Jeder USB-Port zieht 500mA und und hat ne Nominalleistung von 1 Watt. Haste vielleicht ne Graka drin die 350Watt zieht, eingebaut ist ein 450 Watt Netzteil? Denn dein Pozessor braucht auch Strom, HDD, XY-Laufwerke etc. Herstellerangaben abchecken!

Du erwähntest eine TK-Anlage die da mit dran hängt. Mir ist bekannt, dass diverse Geräte die es so gibt eine Reihe von Nebenquest mitbringen und somit etwaige Fehlersuchen noch viel mehr Spass machen.

Würd mich interessieren wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.

Gruss


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (12. November 2009)

Guten Abend 

Nachdem der Rechner dann beim Techniker war, hat dieser mal nur einen USB-Stick angeschlossen und alles hat tadellos funktioniert. Unverändert habe ich den Rechner wieder mit nach Hause genommen und seit dem funktioniert wieder alles wie es soll und wie es zuvor auch war.

Also das Einzige, was der Techniker anders gemacht hat, war, nur ein Gerät (in diesem Fall USB-Stick) anzuschließen, anstelle zweier Drucker und einer externen Festplatte (mit eigener Stromversorgung) und der TK-Anlage.

Ich werde nun mein Glück mal mit einem externen USB-Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung versuchen. Hoffentlich tritt der Fehler dann nicht mehr auf!

Danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------

